# What are you currently feeding??



## steinle (Sep 18, 2012)

So I see tons of posts on here about suggestions for food, lots of lists and companies they like and so forth. I think those threads have their place for sure, but I'd like to see where people are actually spending *their* hard earned dollars. My hope is that this doesn't become a huge argument, rather just to gauge what people are actually feeding as opposed to just what they suggest for someone else to feed. Don't have to justify or give anything about results, but you're welcome to if you feel compelled. If you have a regular rotation you can list that as well. I myself own a small pet food delivery business out of my house so my dogs get a lot of different foods, but currently it's:

Fromm Pork & Applesauce for my Yorkie/Shih Tzu 
Fromm Beef Fritatta for my Corgi/Beagle


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Raw for dogs and one cat but my other cat eats PetKind and EVO cans!


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Dr. Tim's Pursuit 30/20 a tie with Annamaet Ultra but Dr. Tim's is easier for me to get.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Raw for my 2 and my current foster and Evo kibble for my cats along with different types of canned food.


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

Orijen 6 Fish


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Tim's. Pursuit. Tim's Food. (why on earth doesn't the forum let you type something less than 10 characters?)

for crying out loud, all I wanted to say was "Tim's" and it wouldn't let me


----------



## Squeeji (Feb 17, 2012)

Victor 30/20 with raw as a topper or just a meal. Occasionally I feed Fromm Gold or Classic if I can't get out to the retailer in time. I wanna give Tim's a shot but can't find it local/wanna sample it first.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Eagle Pack. Because we just moved out west and our preferred go to food is not available here. Might change if I can sniff out some smaller distributors.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

Charlie gets GO! Sensitivity + Shine Duck some days and raw other days.
Remi is currently eating the same for convenience but I am looking for a different kibble for her that may work better.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

Both my dogs on Annamaet Aqualuk for the past couple of months and I'm sticking with it. Before that, Acana Pacifica and Earthborn Coastal Catch.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Raw for a dog and a weasel, and marshals kibble for another weasel... That kibble is so expensive...:twitch:


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

My dogs are eating raw and kibble. 

2 dogs are on Red Paw 32K 
2 dogs are on 4Health GF Beef
2 dogs are on Annamaet GF Lean

If what I was told is true, I am probably going to keep using the 4Health for the 2 and probably feed it to Rocky as well. Pongo I'm putting back on NOW Senior as that food works the best for him. He seems to like the Annamaet ok, but I can't stand the smell of it and wish I hadn't got the big bag cause it is going to take forever to go through it. 

My Tractor Supply said that Diamond was not making the 4 Health GF food and they were working to eventually switch all their foods over to another company, Ainsworth.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Raw for the dogs, ferrets and cat.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

At this very minute, pre made raw for Gemma, raw grinds and kibble (dr Tim's and brothers) for th other to.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

5 dogs all PMR raw.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

As of a week ago, Now Fresh Adult Grain-Free. We had been feeding Fromm since late September, never happy with his poo on it.


----------



## Losech (Jul 10, 2012)

Diamond Naturals for the Girls with a lot of extras, raw foods for the Shiba.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

My two GSPs are on EVO Turkey/Chicken dry food with the occasional addition of extra protein like chicken, pork, or fish.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Abbie is finishing up a 5lb bag of Dr. Tim's Kinesis, and will be going onto Now! Adult Grain Free.

Murph is finishing up a few trial bags of Canine Caviar Venison and is going to try Annamaet Aqualuk (the CC didn't seem to really agree with him).


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

riddick4811 said:


> My dogs are eating raw and kibble.
> 
> 2 dogs are on Red Paw 32K
> 2 dogs are on 4Health GF Beef
> ...


Ainsworth is Dad's Pet Food.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

PMR raw for Avery. We do use kibble for treats, just finish a 2lb bag of Orijen...Will probably use Horizon Pulsar next.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

meggels said:


> Abbie is finishing up a 5lb bag of Dr. Tim's Kinesis, and will be going onto Now! Adult Grain Free.
> 
> Murph is finishing up a few trial bags of Canine Caviar Venison and is going to try Annamaet Aqualuk (the CC didn't seem to really agree with him).


How come the Go!? She didn't do well with the Kinesis?


----------



## flashyfawn (Mar 8, 2012)

I have one eating Now Senior Large Breed and one eating Grandma Lucy's. They get cooked meat added in most meals also.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Recently, I've fed: raw (mostly chicken), premade raw (lamb, venison, or rabbit), canned tripe (tripett and green cow), fed on different days, and kibble which is down all the time. The kibbles of the "day" are: Authority puppy grain free, Organix puppy and Bil-jac puppy select (Organix being prefered at the moment). My way of feeding is rather different from most though.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

monster'sdad said:


> Ainsworth is Dad's Pet Food.


I know that. But I think it should be better than Diamond. Either way, the dogs like the food, eat it and so far are having no issues unlike more expensive foods I've tried. The rescue I'm fostering for uses the food and that is what they provide for my foster and she is also doing good on it. 

Forgot to add the cat- she is eating NOW! GF Cat food and Annamaet GF cat food for dry. She prefers the Now as it is little tiny round pieces, the Annamaet is big circles and I have to crush them up to get her to eat it. But she will if I crush it and mix it with the Now. She also loves Pura Vita GF Chicken cat dry food. 

4Health can as she is very picky with can food. I got some of the better stuff and she snubbed it all. But she seems to like the 4Health. 

On a weird note, the rescue got some can food donated and while most of it was the better stuff, there were 2 cans of Alpo in the ones I got. I mixed it in with the dry for my foster for breakfast and took my dogs outside to eat their raw. I hear barking and go back in. The cat had taken the bowl of food away from my foster dog, a pit bull no less and was chowing down on Alpo!


----------



## Sillydogs (Mar 30, 2013)

My 4 month old pitbull pup is on Acana wild prairie, and doing great.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

InkedMarie said:


> How come the Go!? She didn't do well with the Kinesis?


It was just a 5lb bag of the Kinesis, and I had the Now before I got the Kinesis actually haha. I've also heard so many good reviews, I've been curious to try it out myself. 

I think ideally it would be good to find one food that fits into my budget and feed that to her for awhile. So maybe that will be Dr. Tim's.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Maddie, westie mix, eats California Natural Salmon and Peas (the only thing that doesn't send her allergies over the edge).
Dempsey (Boxer) rotates: currently changing over from TOTW Pacific Stream to Wellness Simple Turkey and Potato.
Potsie (poodle) eats whatever doesn't eat him first - lol! He does well on anything grain free, so I rotate among the other two dogs' foods.


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

I currently feed Healthwise Lamb and Oatmeal with great success. She also gets lamb Tripett, raw beef tripe, canned sardines (no salt added), raw or cooked meat toppers, and meaty bones (beef ribs, turkey necks, chicken quarters etc).
My cat gets Merricks canned. Occasionally Fancy Feast but these are the only canned foods he will eat. He is not allowed kibble.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Mollie has been eating PMR for the past 5 years. With the addition of unsalted canned sardines or salmon now and then, along with eggs. She will also get canned Trippet tripe when I can source it. And, sometimes, some type of premade raw, usually a grind of meat/bone/organ of some exotic protein I can't readily source around here. As a pup, she was on Nutro puppy until the 2007 recalls, then premade raw/canned/homecooked/Orijen or Fromm and PMR until switched to PMR at 1ish year old.
Windy the cat is on kibble, namely Fromm and Dr Tims. With the Dr Tims we are having a battle getting her to eat it. It's not the kibble, it's her, she is very set in her ways. She will eat a mouthful or three of raw chicken most nights, I wish she would eat more raw or even canned, but there is nothing I can do to change her little mind.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (May 19, 2009)

Cody is on Fromm 4 star duck, Penny and Maggie are on Dr Tim's Kinesis. They all get topping of either THK, sardines, or green tripe on their dinner.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Cody is on Fromm 4 star duck, Penny and Maggie are on Dr Tim's Kinesis. They all get topping of either THK, sardines, or green tripe on their dinner.


How are they doing on the Kinesis? I am only doing a 5lb bag, so I haven't been able to see much of a difference, but I might use it in the future.


----------



## steinle (Sep 18, 2012)

Really appreciate everyone who has responded so far, it's really neat to see the variety of foods out there that people are feeding! One of the downfalls of my business is that my wife won't let me feed the dogs anything that we don't carry citing that it's "just silly when we have all of this food just sitting in our garage." That being said, I REALLY want to give Tim's and Annamaet a try, super bummed though because neither of them have distributors in my region (Kansas) and I'm a really small business so I can't afford to buy by the pallet. Maybe one day...


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

steinle said:


> Really appreciate everyone who has responded so far, it's really neat to see the variety of foods out there that people are feeding! One of the downfalls of my business is that my wife won't let me feed the dogs anything that we don't carry citing that it's "just silly when we have all of this food just sitting in our garage." That being said, I REALLY want to give Tim's and Annamaet a try, super bummed though because neither of them have distributors in my region (Kansas) and I'm a really small business so I can't afford to buy by the pallet. Maybe one day...


I have hunter friends in Kansas that get Annamaet from a sled dog supply company in Leavenworth I believe.

Worth a try.


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

Yes there is a company in Leavenworth it's called Howling Dog Alaska. I believe they only carry the chicken formula though?? According to their website. 

I live in Leavenworth, but had never heard of them until recently. I'm sticking with Orijen, but may go check them out - out of curiosity.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (May 19, 2009)

meggels said:


> How are they doing on the Kinesis? I am only doing a 5lb bag, so I haven't been able to see much of a difference, but I might use it in the future.


Great. They've been on it since Sept. and have tons of coat, bright eyes and lots of energy. Not bad for these senior ladies. ; )


----------



## steinle (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks Monsters and DDB! I'll definitely have to check that out! I've heard that annamaet is much cheaper when you go brick and mortar, online it's super expensive.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

All 3 dogs are getting Fromm 4star grain free beef frittata plus THK Embark as a topper. I put warm water in with the kibble and thk and stir it up, yum! the cat eats fromm 4start grain free with thk embark on his food too (cuz he's a nerd, he will eat the dog thk but not the cat ones!)


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

steinle said:


> Thanks Monsters and DDB! I'll definitely have to check that out! I've heard that annamaet is much cheaper when you go brick and mortar, online it's super expensive.


No problem!

Their website says that their Annamaet is on sale for $38 a bag. You can't order though, have to pick up at their warehouse. Annamaet Ultra - $38.00 : Howling Dog Alaska, Simplicity Functionality Affordability Quality


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

DDBsR4Me said:


> No problem!
> 
> Their website says that their Annamaet is on sale for $38 a bag. You can't order though, have to pick up at their warehouse. Annamaet Ultra - $38.00 : Howling Dog Alaska, Simplicity Functionality Affordability Quality


I heard about that but those for were for the old bags that had technically expired.

Expect to pay around $60 -$65 for 40lbs of Annamaet Ultra. You could get lucky and find it in the high $50's. If I wanted to drive 40 mins for it I could get Ultra for $55/40lb and even Manitok for $60/30lbs from a Schutzhund trainer that has been using it for over 20 years.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i'm always switching food. this month it's Orijen. last month it was Verus.
i use can food as a topping along with a lot of other things. i have
cans of Merrick, Blue, Performatrin Ultra, Verus on the self. i use other brands
of can food also. there's canned fish (human) in water no salt added. i give him
fresh meat, fish and fruit.


----------



## Breathing Borla (Apr 30, 2010)

Went from EVO to Acana singles duck and pear


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Turtle and Marlo eat raw PMR, I give them canned fish as it is very expensive to get fresh fish here and they get canned tripe.

Richter and Maddie eat Natures Logic different variety's or Fromm different variety's canned food, canned tripe, canned fish. I also make my own food for a topper that I have put up before so I won't go into it again. 

And they also get raw sometimes. All eat raw eggs.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

when i give my dog canned fish it's in water, no salt added.



Herzo said:


> Turtle and Marlo eat raw PMR, I give them
> 
> >>>> canned fish<<<<
> 
> ...


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> when i give my dog canned fish it's in water, no salt added.


Some of mine is, I can get sardines in water but I can't find salmon so I rinse it in water and feed it. They don't get that very often but they get fish oil.


----------



## mewlittle (Mar 18, 2013)

my dogs are on a no grain switch

dogs
at the moment
50% merrick no grain 50% duralife <drys
wen that runs out it'll be
50% diamond naturals 25% merrick 25% duralife 25% <drys
wen that runs out 100% diamond

for wet its a variety and varies
diamond , gravy train ,pedigree ,evangers

for the 4 no grainer cats
drys right now its a mixture of nature variety instinct ,solid gold indigo moon ,before grain ,canyon creek
getting in mail in about 2 or 3 days chicken soup for the cat lovers soul <all drys

wets
triumph ,chicken soup for the pet lovers soul ,soulistic ,nature variety instinct

for the 2 grain eaters going to switch soon do to money issues
duralife <taking them off of that >diamond drys
wet friskies ,pet pride

i know its a big mess


----------



## Breathing Borla (Apr 30, 2010)

trying this now, Acana duck made her itchy

BLUE Basics Grain Free Turkey dog food, a limited ingredient diet


----------



## starturtle (Jul 12, 2012)

Fromm Gold Adult. About 6 months ago I fed Earthborn Great Plains for about a year.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Oct 29, 2008)

Was feeding Fromm grain free, but the dogs were just doing okay on it so I switched to Merrick grain free and also grain inclusive. They did great until I had some trouble with a few small bags (inconsistent kibble pieces...color, shape was weird and made dogs have diarrhea). So....I switched them to Acana Duck which I fed for 2 months until recently when Lucy, my older mixed breed, started having some issues like constipation, vomiting. I decided to switch again to Wellness Small Breed - using all three formulas in a rotation, Adult, Healthy Weight and Core. I'm topping with Wellness Stews, Weruva, Simply Nourish, TOTW and Fromm 4Star canned food. I also add pre/probiotics/enzymes to their food. So far, all are doing way better than before.


----------



## lindseycampbell358 (Jun 17, 2012)

My 1 yr old Shih Tzu eats all raw, (I prefer the Stella & Chewy 's but will buy Nature's Variety or Bravo when its on sale!) Tried him on many dry foods and always had anal gland/runny eye/poop issues, but doing perfect on the premade raw.

My 8 month old poodle /something mix eats half raw and half of whatever kibble we have at the house.

My 5 yr old GSD eats mostly kibble, and I rotate a lot! The brands that work for him and that I try to stick with are Nature's Variety Instinct, Castor and Pollux, Fromm (both grain free and with grains, the Duck and SP and Adult Gold are his favorites though!), and Taste of the Wild Wetlands. He always gets something wet and yummy with the dry food, like any cans that are on sale, raw egg, canned salmon, or some of the little guy's raw food  they all get a little coconut oil and Solid Gold Seameal supplement every day also. 

Needless to say, mealtimes at my house are fun


----------



## zoeandzack (Apr 10, 2013)

The doxie is on Nature's variety raw and Natural balance canned
Toy Manchester is on Nature's Variety Instinct kibble topped with a dollop of NV or NB canned so that I have something to put his meds in

Both were on Earthborn Great Plains for quite a while but the manchester was gassy and I realized it was the food when I stopped feeding it!


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Now Fresh Adult Grain-Free. Still on first 6lb bag (over halfway through). We were feeding Fromm before that, since around late September-ish. Never totally happy with his poop, and he was lookin' a littllleee pudgier for my liking. I just think it's a bit too complicated of a formula for him.

I actually got a bag of Royal Canin a week ago though to try and see if it would solve his "loose stool only on long walks" problem, so I have fed it for about a week now, and honestly it hasn't helped at all, and if anything, his stool looks bigger and softer in general (not _just _on walks like on other foods) so I really just think it's just a 'him' problem and am going to probably end up giving the food to my dads dogs. lol.

I think he does best on foods with 3.5%-5% fiber and mid-range protein/fat levels. Not too low, not too high. I'll probably stick with Petcurean foods for a while.


----------



## Candyd (Apr 11, 2013)

My dog eats Orijen 6 fish since years. It is one of the only acceptable brands available here, and my dog loves its taste. We start to have more grain-free available brands, but almost nothing is chicken-free and low carbohydrate (only Orijen, Canidae Pure and ZiwiPeak are). As almost all good brands are imported, they are extremely expensive (on average, between 8 and 13 € / kg).
My cat eats Go with freshwater trout and salmon, and she really likes it too. As she can eat chicken, she has more choice than my dog.
But I use kibble only as a supplement or as treats. I mainly use various German brands of all-meat (or 95% meat with rice) canned food (Belcando, Grau, Rocco...) which are relatively cheap. 
When I am able to find cheap meat, I sometimes buy fresh meat, offal or fish and cook them with vegetables and supplements.
I wish I could give them raw food, but I don't have a very big freezer for that, and often, the only available raw meat for dogs is chicken (the only forbidden fresh meat for my dog). I hope one day, we will have packaged raw foods, with more different protein sources.


----------



## Kibblelady (Jul 13, 2012)

My dogs (2 GSDs and 4 Dachshunds) are eating Life's Abundance. It's been a solid 3 years now without a change and they are doing fantastic. Ive used it off and on over the last 13 years since it came out and I became a rep. Emma has been eating it most of her life and just turned 14 2 weeks ago


----------

